# The Two Fat Women of My Life - by NORSEBELL (~BBW, ~MWG)



## NORSEBELL (Aug 29, 2011)

_~BBW(multiple), Eating, Imagery, Romance, ~MWG_ - a happily married FA recalls how he won his blissful state

*The Two Fat Women of My Life
By Norseman*​
*1*

“Happy birthday, my love”, Marla said giving me a long warm and soft hug. She gave me a nicely wrapped present and an envelope with my name. I unwrapped the present and found a top fashion leisure and bathing shorts. Then I opened the envelope and took out a piece of paper. To my great surprise it was an invitation to one week cruise in the Caribbean. 

Marla watched me with eager eyes.

“Will you go with me on our first cruise?” Marla asked with a begging smile. 

“Of course, I would love to. When will it be?” 

“I’ve already booked the cruise leaving Miami in seven weeks. I’ve also arranged the flights to Miami and the return tickets. I got a nice price ordering early,” Marla said and continued: “We shall also meet Audrey. You remember me telling about her and how she was of great help to me when I lived in the States.” 

“Yes I remember,” I said. Now it was my turn to hug Marla thanking her for the overwhelming gift. I reached around her as far as I could, feeling the deep soft flesh of her fat body.

*2*

It all started four years ago when I first saw Marla. I was watching a basketball game. The game was not too exciting, so once in a while I lost my interest for the ten players and in stead looked around at the audience. 

To the right of me and one row lower a pretty woman got my attention. Her blond hair was set up to perfectly match the features of her face. Suddenly she turned her head to the left and I got a full look of her face. 

_"Gosh, she’s beautiful," _I said to myself.

A woman was sitting on her left hand side and a man was seated right next to her. Whilst wandering if the man was her husband or her boyfriend, my eyes realized the pretty woman was rather plump. From my position I saw a fat neck and a fat upper arm. She had loose clothes, but they could not quite hide what looked like a big, plump front. 

The remaining of the first half of the game I switched between watching the woman and the players.

When the first half was over the pretty woman got up, as well as the man and the other woman. I decided to follow and try to have a better look at the woman. The steps down the stand were very steep. The plump woman hesitated a little before every step. The other woman held her arm to assist her. They all headed for the snack bars and café in the entrance area. Suddenly the man turns right and left the arena. 

_"He could not be with the two women," _I thought with a smile to myself. 

I stopped in some distance from the women watching them. In the snack bar they bought heavy portions of snacks, goodies and Pepsi. I had a good sight of them. My o’ my, the woman was pretty, but also very plump &#8211; directly fat all over I would say. She and her friend went over to a table made for standing. They talked, smiled, ate a lot of snacks, laughed and seemed to have a lot of fun. The more I watched the pretty woman, the more I got interested in her. I felt it was something special with her and she looked so friendly and open-minded.

After a while they returned to watch the game and I followed to find my place. I thought of taking the empty place besides her, but I was not brave enough to do it….

During the rest of the ball game I looked over at her several times. Before leaving I decided to get to know her, but didn’t know in what way.

I followed them out of the arena. They went to one of the parking lots and into a car. The pretty woman sat down in the driver's seat. I took it that it was her car and wrote down the license number.

Some days later a friend of mine got the name of the car owner. The name was Marla Wille, her address was in the outskirts of the town. He had also managed to get the first six digits of her personal ID number, telling she was in her late twenties. I concluded it must be her - the pretty woman of the basketball game.

Now I had to figure out how to approach her….

The next few days I made two trips in my car to the street where she lived. Her address was a nice and not to large apartment house. On my second trip I was luckier than I could hope for. Suddenly her car came in the other direction and I got a short glimpse of the driver &#8211; it was her!

I turned my car as soon as possible and followed after her. 

_"Maybe it was not correct to follow a person the way I did at the basketball game and now in my car. However, this is harmless and I have not offended her &#8211; I’m only in love with her by distance,"_ I said to myself.

She was heading out of town. After a while I guessed she was going to the large IKEA mall. Quite right. Some minutes later she turned left and onto the drive to the mall. I was able to find a free parking place only a few places from where she parked.

I made my plan how to approach her.

I followed her from distance in the mall. She was wearing loose clothes which made her more plump than she maybe was. I picked a few things which I didn’t need. She stopped to look at some closets. Then she went to the delivery stand to order and fetch her closet. It was a large one, and a man from IKEA put it on a trolley. I could see the flat package was heavy.
Now it was important to time my next steps very carefully. She must not be suspicious. I followed her to the parking lot. When she stopped at her car I incidentally was there from out of nowhere.

“Hi, my I help you?” I asked. 

She turned around looking surprised at me, smiled and said "yes please."

She had a medium size station wagon. 

I got the package into the car, saying: “Do you have someone at home to help you inside with the package?”

“No, but maybe one of the neighbors can help me”.

“Where do you live? If it’s not too far from where I’m heading, I can follow and help you”.

She looked at me with an uncertain look. I looked her right in her eyes as confident as possible. That made it, she trusted me and said "ok if you insist."

I followed after her car to where she lived. She turned into the private parking area in the basement, whilst I parked outside her apartment house. She came out from the parking and led me to her car. I got the heavy flat package out of her car and started to go to the elevator. It was a bit to go and she saw I felt the heavy weight.

“Will you help me into my apartment?”, she asked when outside her front door. 

I sat the package carefully down inside. I looked around and saw a very nice apartment, it was also obvious she lived alone.

“Hi, my name is Marla. How can I thank you for your kind help?” she said standing in front of me looking right into my eyes. She reached out her hand in a thankful gesture.

“Oh, don’t mind. It’s only a pleasure to help a pretty and nice woman like you. My name is John”.

I took her hand and shook it in a friendly way. It was warm, maybe due to her walking from the car parking and the somewhat strange situation having a complete stranger in her apartment. However, she felt very calm and confident right there and then.

Out of nowhere I suddenly got a wild idea.

“Shell I help you assemble the closet. Its often good for two persons to assemble an IKEA product like this?”.

Once again she hesitated, but to my enjoy she accepted. We started to work at once. Except for some tricky parts assembling the closet was easy when following the instructions. We worked nicely together and did small talking about the Swedish IKEA success, and where I lived. 

I looked at her several times. In one glance I saw a huge fat fold hanging out under her blouse. In another glance she was about to get on her feet from a position resting on her knees. Because of her size and weight she struggled to do it. She saw I was watching her and got a bit ashamed. As a diversion she asked if I wanted a Coke. 

She brought a Coke and two glasses. Whilst drinking she asked if I wanted to join her eating a pizza. She told she was going to eat dinner later in the evening with some girl friends. Now she was hungry and wanted something to eat after assembling the closet.

_"Maybe,"_ I thought,_ "she's not really all that ashamed of her size, but rather shy and testing me?"_

The work was done and the closet put on place in the small hallway of her apartment. I accepted her offer. She got a large pizza out of her freezer and placed it in the oven. When the pizza was ready she divided it in two equal pieces. She had no problem eating her large part. We talked easily together and had a nice time in her kitchen. 

When I was about to leave she once again told she was so happy I had helped her, and she asked if we could meet again in a few days. We fixed the date and the time, and I left her with a lucky smile on my face. My plan had fully succeeded ….

*3*

Marla was in her late twenties. She had light skin like the major part of the Scandinavian girls, and she was of normal height. She weighed about 300 pounds. Her whole body was plump, but most of the fat was distributed in her mid section and her upper arms. Her weight had gotten to a point where it was an effort to do physical activity, so she seldom did. Even if she was only to be going a short distance, she used her car. 

She was working in a bank and was hired on a manager trainee program. 

I was one year younger than Marla and worked as an engineer in a construction company. 

I had always been fond of sports, and loved sailing and golf, and alpine skiing in winter. 

I had dated several girls, but not yet found “the right” one.Perhaps it was because I privately preferred those who were very large.

Marla was friendly and lovely and in a short time we became friends and lovers. She was all I could dream of and we had a lot of fun together. She got nicely together with my friends, as well as I with hers. She was also loved by my family. 

I tried to involve Marla in some of my sports activities, but she showed little interest. Her weight and bad physical condition worried me, and I tried to help her to loose weight and to do some easy exercising. She did her best periodically, but to no use. In stead she slowly gained weight. 

She was always eating large meals and portions if food. Sometimes I also found out she was eating between the meals. We talked about it several times, but mostly she brushed the discussion aside telling she didn’t eat that much and that she often felt hungry.

The first years of our relationship we lived separately. She had her flat and I had mine in the quite opposite side of the town. Very often one of us stayed the night over and we made love. Her skin was so soft and she loved me to caress every part of her bloated body. We could lay for hours doing small talks and play with each other. The play got into stimulation and we teased into high gears, tension built up inside our bodies and we climaxed wildly and heavenly.

One day Marla told me about her eating disorder - she was afraid of being hungry. It was some sort of a phobia of becoming hungry. Up till now no doctor or physiologist had been able to cure her phobia permanently. It could help for a while, but the fear of being hungry always came back periodically. When she felt the fear for hunger, she had to eat something although she was not hungry. As she loved food she most often went to the kitchen making something instead of eating fruit or non-fattening food. Being away from home she certainly found the first possibility to buy junk food.

To be on the safe side she always had some chocolate by hand. She was very often surprised that she had to buy a new chocolate; she could not remember when the last one was eaten.

I understand that this was part of her gaining throughout the years, and I promised myself to do my best to help her.

We had a wonderful time and our first year of being together flew away. Marla gained steadily and was now up to some 340 pounds. The added pounds were distributed all over her fat and soft body. She seemed to ssense I really didn't mind at all. 


*4*

Half a year later her employer offered her a position as an expat in the bank branch office in New York. It was part of her manager trainee program and she accepted the offer. She was going to live in New York for one and a half year. We were a little sad to separate for such a long time, but it was a unique change for Marla to develop her banking and leadership skills. However, little did we know how it was going to effect her in other ways.

Due to my work it was impossible for me to visit Marla overseas as often as I wanted. Instead we agreed the long time of separation was a good test of our love. If we still loved each other after such a long time, I should fly to New York and visit her the last week of her stay and take her home.

During her long stay overseas we made contact through cell phone, pms and e-mail. She was working hard and lived quietly in a small flat. In the holidays she went to different parts of the States as a tourist. She got some friends among the staff of the branch office. One of them, Audrey, she came to know better than the others.

It was so good to hear her voice once in a while, and we were still in deep love. A few times she had trouble with her hunger phobia and disorder and gained weight, she told me. Except for that, she felt fine, but missed me a lot.

After long months the day came, at last, where I was going to the States to see Marla and take her home.

It was a long and boring flight from Scandinavia over the Atlantic to New York. I was thinking of Marla and her flight back home sitting with her big body in the uncomfortable chair on board the plane.

Marla met me on the airport and I got a real chock. She had gained a lot of weight during her stay in the US and she was really fat! She was wearing loose clothes to cover her fatness, and looked enormous. We hugged and kissed, and Marla cried a bit - she was so happy to see me again.

We took a yellow taxi to her small flat which the bank rented for her.
In the evening we went to a nearby restaurant to eat dinner. We had a bottle of red wine, the dinner was delicious and the evening was very nice.
After dinner we walked back to the flat and went early to bed.

With a sexy voice and a smile Marla asked me to undress her. Whilst caressing her I slowly took every piece of clothing off. She was so fat and fleshy - she must have put on almost 50 pounds during her year in the States. It looked as if she had got a new layer of creamy fat all over her body - except for her face. Marla saw I watched her carefully and asked:

“Do you still love me?” 

“Of course I do. If you are worried about your larger body, I’m not in love with your figure, but in you as a human being,” I said and kissed her.

Marla sat down on the bed and with some struggle she maneuvered her almost 400 pounds further onto the bed. I got down besides her and felt her warm and soft body. 

That night we made love as never before. 

After one week of sightseeing in New York and some shopping, we were ready to fly back to Scandinavia. Perhaps ready was not the right word &#8211; Marla did not look forward to the long flight with her fat body. The day before leaving she ate like there was no tomorrow.

I believed her eating phobia was due to her fear for being hungry, but now it had something to do with her nerves and fear for the flight. All the day I talked about everything except the flight, but nothing helped.

On our way to the airport I wondered if we should have bought an extra seat for Marla, but now it was too late.

Onboard the plane Marla squeezed down into her seat. She was sitting by the aisle. Taking up the armrest between us her flesh pressed heavily into my side. It was very uncomfortable for both of us. Her fat protruding belly gave no room for the folding table when eating, and I had to help her. Marla was very embarrassed with the situation and she was not able to sleep during the night. 

She was tired and stiff all over after the long flight and I had to help her up from her seat and with her first steps down the isle. 

After our homecoming we met a few days later for dinner. I told I was worried for her and her constant weight gain and asked her to try to slow down on her eating. Marla looked at me, then on her fat, bloated body and started crying. She felt miserable and I did my best to comfort her.

“I can’t promise you to lose weight,” she cried. “I think it’s my destiny to be fat and thick.”

I knew she could be right and emotionally it really didn't matter. I truly loved her and knew it. I just was listening to the logical part of my mind. 

Marla calmed down after a while and we started preparing the dinner. We had a nice dinner and she ate less than normal.

That night Marla stayed over in my flat. I helped her undress and looked at her naked body. She was so fat in her 400 pounds of glory. A big protruding belly in front, thick layers of soft hanging back fat, very voluptuous buttocks and hips. All the fat in her mid section made her very wide, her fat and fleshy hips pressed together down to her knees. The upper arms were extremely fat with soft flesh. Her tits fat and voluminous, but more normal compared to the rest of her voluptuous body. 

She sat heavily down on the bed and smiled to me with her soft friendly face, saying:

“Oh, John, where is this going to end?” She rubbed her fat side rolls and big belly and continued: 

“ It’s so hard for me to have a healthy way of living, what are we going to do?”

“The most important is our love and I love you so deeply. I will always be with you and support you whatever the future will bring,” I said and kissed her sensuous lips.

She smiled back on me with tears in her eyes.

“Oh, John, you are the best thing that ever happened to me.”

Then Marla started the heavy task to move her large and soft body onto the bed. With the movements of her arms and legs she managed to enter the middle of the bed whilst her soft flesh bounced. I got down close to her feeling her soft and warm body. We started teasing each others into high gears &#8211; after a while we climaxed passionately.


----------



## NORSEBELL (Aug 29, 2011)

*5*

Four years passed. Marla and I now lived together and our love was stronger than ever.

Her weight gain slowed down in some periods and increased in others. Now she weighed 455 pounds and her weight influenced her daily life as well as mine. Long walks were out of the question. When climbing stairs she had to rest on every landing. She was stuck in many chairs, some she could not fit into. I had to help her up from soft and low soft sitting furniture. She struggled to get in and out of cars. Finding clothes she liked was not easy.
Her circumference had grown significantly and her upper belly fold was enormous.

Her huge buttocks and hips made it impossible for her to walk in a normal and ladylike way.

As for myself I have to admit I now weighed 210 pounds. That is 60 pounds more than when I first met Marla. She was a good cook, and without really knowing I have been eating large portions of delicious food when Marla had her eating periods. At the same time we had been living a very quiet life due to her heavy weight. Gradually I stopped exercising because she never joined me in my sporting interests. Slowly I put on weight on my upper body and got a big flabby belly. When walking rapidly I could feel the bulging roll of fat bounce in front of me. I had gotten used to it, and Marla loved to caress my soft belly in bed.

This brings us to where this story began ...

On celebrating my 31st birthday I got that surprising present from Marla. I opened the envelope and took out a piece of paper. To my great surprise it was an invitation to one week cruise in the Caribbean. Marla watched me with eager eyes.

“Will you go with me on our first cruise?” Marla asked with a big smile. 

“Of course, I’ll love to. When will it be?” 

“I’ve already booked the cruise leaving Miami in seven weeks” Marla answered.

Some weeks later we started the detailed planning of our cruise trip. One evening I raised the inevitable question if Marla needed a double seat in the plane. It would be a very long flight: Scandinavia - New York - Miami and the return flight. Another seat would cost a lot, and we had a long and somewhat difficult discussion. We ended the discussion concluding to call the next day asking if they had a free seat. 

However, there was no decision to be taken &#8211; the plane was fully booked.

In the days to come I felt Marla was thinking a lot of the long flight pressed into a small seat. She became kind of nervous and started eating heavily. I tried to help. We talked about her eating and how to make the long flight more comfortable, but nothing helped. She was eating whilst working in the bank, and during the evenings and weekends at home.

She gained some 15 pounds and she was quite desperate the days before leaving.

I had my own intention of losing some pounds in the weeks up till the cruise, but with all focus on Marla’s problems it was in vain. The bathing shorts I got from Marla were still very tight and my belly bulged over the waist band as a big fat fold. 

The flight all the way to Miami was as painful and uncomfortable for Marla as expected.

She was in bad shape when arriving Miami and I had to help her out of the plane and into the arrival hall. Marla was unable to take her own large suitcase so I had to deal with our luggage and my exhausted companion. We took a taxi to the cruise harbor and stopped by the beautiful RCCL cruise ship. 

Our adventurous journey could start.

*6*

On board the ship and in our cabin Marla undressed and went to bed at once. She was exhausted after the flight from Scandinavia. She asked me to wake her up in two hours, where after we should meet her girlfriend Audrey from New York. I unpacked both for Marla and myself, and then made a stroll to have a look inside the ship. 

Two hours later Marla was on her feet and went into the shower. It was very narrow and she almost filled it with her voluminous body. Luckily there was a curtain instead a folding door in front of the shower. I didn’t think she would fit through a folding door.

We dressed for dinner and went to meet Audrey in the main bar.

There were some people in the bar. I looked around to see if I could guess who she was. My eyes felt on five persons standing at the bar and on a very large woman sitting in the middle of the room. She watched the opposite entrance to the bar room. Marla saw the woman and went straight up to her.

“Hi, Audrey, I’m so glad to see you,” Marla said with a happy voice.

Audrey turned around in her chair and got up with a big effort. She and Marla hugged the best they could.

Marla introduced me to Audrey and she gave me a soft and friendly kiss.
I was taken somewhat by surprise both of her kiss and her figure.

Audrey was extremely fat with an enormous belly. She had a fat face with double chin. Her eyes glittering and very lively. She had the most inviting smile I’ve ever seen. I looked at her upper arms which were wide and bloated. I had never seen so fat arms before. The underarms were quite normal, and her hands and fingers very beautiful.

Audrey radiated confidence, happiness and a strong personality. She had to be at the age of Marla and myself. I liked her at once.

We ordered drinks and made several toasts for our cruise together with Audrey. 

While we were sitting in the bar the ship left the harbour.

One hour later it was time for dinner. We got a table together with two nice couples from the States. We had four servings and the foods were delicious. Audrey was a very lively and social person. She talked with everybody round the table, told jokes and was the centre of our first dinner onboard.

We had a drink or two after dinner and talked about our expectations for the cruise, about our selves and the big world problems. I learned a lot about Audrey, and told about myself. She listened carefully. Several times she looked me right in my eyes with a very personal look which was difficult for me to interpret and understand. 

*7*

The next day of our cruise was in the sea with a long leg to Georgetown, Cayman Islands. After breakfast we gathered by the pool sunbathing. Marla had a one piece bathing suit. It looked enormous containing all her fat. I was wearing my new shorts with my belly protruding over the waistband. 

We had not seen Audrey for breakfast, but now she came waddling with her arms and legs held out from her trunk to allow room for all the fat rolls. She waddled towards where Marla and I were laying on our sun loungers. We had saved one lounger for Audrey. I rose to say good morning and she gave me a long hot kiss. At the same time she looked at my belly and said with a smile:

“Wow, you have become a grown man!” 

Audrey was wearing a large and long thin shirt. It was impossible to hide her massive belly. It was one enormous fat sack pointing out in front of her and with almost none belly hang. It was incredible. In sitting position it fully filled her lap all the way to her knees. Her breasts were bloated broad bags of fat. The thighs very thick and fleshy, whilst her calves were not that fat.

“Will this tiny thing bear me?” she asked whilst struggling down on the sun lounger. She sank deep in the blue plastic material.

Lying in the sun for quite a while I did need to cool down in the pool.

“Are you going to follow me in the pool?” I asked the two ladies.

Marla rolled herself out of the bed and headed for the pool.

I looked at Audrey who struggled to get into a sitting position. She tried to get up, but was stuck in the low lounger.

“John, please, will you help me?” She looked at me with a begging smile.

I took her hands and pulled. Gosh she was heavy. I had to try once more.

“Come on John, you can manage more than 500 pounds, can’t you?” Audrey said.

With common effort I got Audrey on her feet. She was not in balance and almost fell over me. I hold around her fat shoulders to steady her. Simultaneously she took her right arm around me and kissed me saying thank you. At the same time, in a short glimpse, I could feel her left warm hand on my belly.

The pool was not large and full of people and noisy kids. It was only possible to have a short swim, but it was very good to cool down. Marla, Audrey and myself were standing by the edge of the pool talking and cooling. Because of all the people in the pool we stood close together and Audrey told one of her funny jokes. Marla took my hand in the water and caressed my fingers. At least I thought it was Marla. But all of a sudden I understood it was Audrey’s hand. I looked at her with a confused look. She looked back at me and winked. I was both hot and cold in the water. 

_"What on earth is she up to?"_ I thought.

Slowly we went over to the ladder to take us out of the pool. As a gentleman I let the women go first. Marla strived to go the few steps up the ladder. I looked at and felt sorry for her heavy weight and all her fat rolls.

Then it was Audrey’s turn. I watched whilst she tried to climb the few steps. I saw she struggled to elevate her self from the first step. With all her effort she managed and was ready for the next step. She got halfway up, then she fell heavily back into the water with a big splash. 

She got on her feet in the water and looked around. She saw me and asked if I could help her out of the pool. She looked really helpless and it was the first time I saw that reaction on her.

I was standing in the water and slowly pushed Audrey upwards whilst she took the steps on the ladder. It must have been quite a sight. 

The two ladies went for a soft drink whilst I took a stroll on the sun deck with a cold beer in my hand. In the shade of a shelter deck I watched several really fat women. They were of all sizes, some of them really big and some with enormous boobs, and some extremely pear shaped. Later on I learned they were part of a group of the NAAFA society.

*8*

The next day we were onshore in Georgetown. We were back on the ship early in the afternoon and it was time for a cold drink in the pool area. I was sitting with Marla watching people.

An immense lady in her mid forties was rolled on the sun deck in a wheelchair by her assistant. I had seen her yesterday evening in the lounge. In fact I thought she was a beautiful lady. She had a very nice evening dress, and there was something high class about her behaviour. She was very friendly and she had good company with friends. I didn’t think she was married. 

The assistant was a young Latina between twenty and twenty-five. She was tall and strong which she ought to be pushing the overweight lady. But most of all she also was fat with a thick layer of bloated flesh on her torso and upper arms. In her natural light brown skin and raven black hair she was quite a beauty. The fat flesh was distributed on her torso in several fat folds on her front and back. She had huge thick boobs hanging in front of her. I felt a little sorry for her being so young and so bloated with fleshy fat folds. How could she allow herself to grow like that?

They rolled over to the pool where the lady struggled to get out of her chair. She looked enormous in sitting position, but she was no less smaller standing. She had a one piece bathing suite with a shirt. Her thighs and bottom were enormous. Her fat belly hanging like a full laden sack. She had huge, bloated breasts and a fat face, and rolls of fat on her cheek and neck. She waddled very slowly to a nearby large wooden bench where she placed her big towel. Then she waddled back to the pool. She was talking with her assistant and pointed at the ladder on the pool side. She sat down on the bench and I understood she didn’t dare to take a bath.

Two young ladies strove to get up from their sun loungers. They were quite a sight in standing position. 

One had short cut black hair and a stunning face with big blue eyes. She had immense fat and broad breasts hanging pendulously down her chest. The belly pointed out in one hanging sack of bloated flesh. Her upper arms were so full of fat that they hung over the upper forearm, obscuring the elbow almost entirely. She had large fat saddlebags on her back. Her thighs were tick and fleshy with fat rolls under her crotch.

The other one had an immense belly hanging like a drop in front of her. She was extremely pear shaped with a large butt and fat barrel-like legs. Her beautiful face was round and fat upon a fleshy neck. Her upper arms where very fat compared to her more normal, but bloated boobs.

Marla saw I looked at the two ladies. To get my attention she put a finger hard in my belly, saying loud:

“Hi, you smart man. Don’t forget I’m your own beautiful summer flower and your lover!”

She struggled to lean over in her chair and kissed my shoulder.

“There are so many flowers on this ship, but you are the number one” I said and smiled back to her. I took her hand and hold it gently.

At the same time Audrey came waddling towards us. She wanted to lie down in the sun and asked if Marla would join her. Marla got up and they walked over to the other side of the deck. I watched my two fat women from behind &#8211; their bosoms jiggled in the sun. 

I looked over to the fat lady and her Latina assistant. The young fat girl was so beautiful and I could not take my eyes off her. 

_"Wow, wow,"_ I said to myself, _"have I turned into a fat admirer?"_

Actually I had long suspected that is what I was. 

I went over to my women. They were lotioning their fat bodies &#8211; Marla her boobs and belly, and Audrey her arms. Audrey saw me coming and without hesitation asked if I would lotion her back and legs. 

I looked at Marla and she nodded positively.

Audrey was in a sitting position with her enormous belly protruding in front. It was impossible for her to bend forward and lotion her calves.

She started the big task turning to lay down so I could lotion her back. At first I didn’t thought she could manage with her extreme weight and circumference. However, she jiggled and bounced backward and forward and sideways, and slowly she moved around. She looked at me with some despair in her beautiful eyes. I wanted to help her, but was afraid of what Marla would think.

I started to lotion her neck and shoulders, and then her back. There was so much soft fat and my fingers and hands almost floated in thick layers of flesh. I massaged her shoulders tenderly and could feel she liked it and was very relaxed. I splashed lotion on her calves and rubbed it out. Her fat thighs, however, were completely covered by her tremendous belly. 

“John, could you please massage my shoulders a little more”, Audrey said softly. 

I didn’t think Marla heard it. But a few seconds later Marla asked if I could give her a hand and help her up from the sun lounger. She needed to go to the toilet. I helped her up and she walked away with a special look in her face.

I started to massage Audrey’s shoulders. Her skin was so soft and my fingers ran slowly thru her warm fat skin. Audrey breathed calmly. I looked down her super fat body and thought of her soft kisses and her taking my hand in the swimming pool.

“Oh, John, more please &#8211; more, you are so good”, Audrey whispered.

I could have massaged her soft fat shoulders and back for hours, but after a while I thought of Marla. Where was she?

“Sorry Audrey, I have to look for Marla”.

On my way to the toilet I passed the snack bar which was open 24 hours. There was Marla eating a double burger and with a big Coke in her hand.

“But Marla, we are going to have lunch in half an hour,” I said puzzled.

“I was so hungry and needed something to eat”, she said with a sharp look in her eyes.

I took her hand and we went back to Audrey. She was now lying on her back. I wandered how on earth she could have turned around so quickly. Maybe she was ready for some lotioning on her enormous belly and front.
We didn’t say much, but picked up our stuff and went to eat.

Marla seemed sulky during the lunch, but she was eating a lot of food, both warm and cold dishes. Audrey, however, was in top spirits. She too ate lots of food and talked all the time.

After lunch Marla did not feel well. I followed her to our cabin and asked if something was wrong.

“No, I don’t feel well and I’ve eaten too much, and now I’ve got a headache. I think I want a nap”, she said whilst lying down on the bed fully clothed.

“I will be with you for a while. Shall I help you off with some clothes”? 

I helped her with the khaki shorts and I loosened the big bra on her back so that her fat heavy breasts could be more free. I sat down besides her bed and started to look into a photo magazine. Marla fell asleep very fast.

I was thinking of the last few hours on the deck. I was quite sure Marla felt there was something between Audrey and me. Did she blame me or Audrey, or both of us? What was I to do with Audrey? It was obvious she had warm feelings for me. How far would she go considering Marla was her best friend? 

To be honest I liked her very much and she was very attractive. I was confused and not happy with the situation. I had to talk to Marla when she felt well, I concluded.


----------



## NORSEBELL (Aug 29, 2011)

*9*

For several hours Marla said she had headache and wanted to stay in the cabin. 

I spent some time in the gym followed by a visit to the sauna and a good shower.

Back in the cabin Marla told she did not want any dinner. It was all right for her that I was eating dinner without her. I dressed for dinner and headed for the dining rooms.

I had not seen Audrey the whole afternoon. Now she was waiting for Marla and me in the bar. I told about Marla and she felt sorry for her.

Audrey was dressed in a beautiful evening dress. Although it was very wide it could not hide her enormous belly. She stood very close to me. Afraid of becoming too personal I did not ask if she wanted a drink before dinner.

“Will you join me for a drink before dinner?” Audrey asked. 

I was not surprised, that was typically Audrey. I ordered and paid for two long drinks, and we sat down in the bar. Audrey arranged her wide dress over her belly. It was impossible not to look at that enormous mountain of pure fat resting on her rotund thighs and filling her whole lap. She had to lean back to make room for all the flesh. 

“Cheers!” she said looking very friendly at me. 

“You are watching my big belly”, she said frankly. “It’s quite a burden, but I’ve to live with it and make the best out of all the weight. You see, I’ve been big all my life. As a teenager everything came out of control and I gained hundreds of pounds during my twenties. There are so many things I can’t do with this mass of fat in front of me. But I always think positively, and now I love being on this cruise with Marla and you, and being with you right now”. 

She leaned over and took my hand and squeezed it gently and looked right into my eyes. Her eyes were shining so lovely.

We finished our drinks and I got up for dinner. Automatically Audrey tried to rise, but she was stuck. Her heavy body had no momentum, and her arms were not strong enough to manage some 500 pounds. 

“Please, dear John, help me up, I can’t do it by myself, I’m sitting so low”

I stepped in front of her and gave her both my hands. She hold hard and I pulled the best I could. She was so heavy and we failed in the first attempt. When standing she gave me a warm and soft kiss and very lightly pushed one finger over my belly. Then she took my hand and we headed for dinner.

The two American couples were not at our table and we sat down by ourselves.

“Now you have to entertain me during our dinner”, Marla said with a big smile.

“I’m going to have a lot of food and I want a bottle of good red wine”, she continued.

We had a very nice dinner. Audrey was eating large portions and her mood was in high spirits. She ate, drank, told jokes, told about herself, her weight problems, her family and her job. I did not have to entertain her, she was in the front seat during the seating. It was impossible not to love her and I enjoyed every minute.

After dinner we sat down in the piano bar. I went to see Marla. She was in her bed sleeping, and I returned to the piano bar and Audrey. 

“John, when does the dance music start? I want to dance with you”, Marla said in an inviting voice.

In a short flash I thought of Marla. However, a few dances could make no harm.

I got up and gave Audrey my hand to escort her to the dancing hall onboard the cruise ship.

The orchestra played very well and we went for the dancing floor.

We took each other’s hand with Audrey’s hand on my shoulder. Her belly stuck out so much my hand only reached her side where I could feel her soft roll of side flesh. 

We had more than one or two dances. Due to her enormous weight and circumference one could not say Audrey was a good dancer. But she was very rhythmic and followed me and the music perfectly. We swayed to the beat of the music like in heaven. Audrey danced close to me and I could feel her soft belly press into mine. 

She kissed me and danced with closed eyes. Then she whispered:

“John, I love you. You are so kind and wonderful in every respect. I also love Marla and if it wasn’t for her I would make love to you”. She hold me even tighter.

“Audrey, I think we need a break, I must have some fresh air”, I said.

“Ok, I understand. I’m sorry if I went too far”.

Hand in hand we left the dance floor and went outside. On the deck we stopped by the rail and looked out on the sea. We stood close together and Audrey hold around me with her arm. The soft wind cooled me down. We were both silent.

A door behind us opened and Marla’a voice cried out:

“What are you two doing out her. Are you lovers?”

I turned and looked into her angry face. Tears pressed out of her eyes. She turned around and slammed the door behind her. 


*10*

The cruise was never the same for the three of us after the incident that evening.

Marla had woken up in her bed and felt for some fresh air, and then everything became a big mess.

Marla cried the rest of the evening and most of the night. It was difficult to speak seriously with her, so I let it be to the next day.

Audrey was very unhappy and excused her behaviour.

I was unhappy and very concerned for Marla.

The next day I tried to explain everything for Marla, but she did not calm down. She told she had seen all the glances Audrey sent me and many of my return looks. She had also seen my longingly looks at Audrey. She had noticed that I gladly rubbed sun lotion on Audrey’s body.

I told Marla there was nothing serious between Audrey and me, but Marla was not convinced.

Audrey came to talk with us, but Marla did not want to see her or to talk with her.

Marla did not eat that day. The day after she was eating a lot, and her eating continued. 

I was quite sure it was the result of her eating disorder and nerves.

At the end of the cruise we had a miserable farewell with Audrey. She excused herself deeply as she had done the last days, and with a last handshake Marla accepted it. 

There was a short farewell and Audrey left us. We did never see her again.

The flight back to Scandinavia became another miserable incident. Marla had packed on more pounds during the cruise and she filled out the seat in the plane even more.

In the weeks and months to come Marla was better and we talked a lot together about the incidents on the cruise. Slowly Marla trusted me and our relationship became more normal.

I did my best to help her and comfort her in every aspect.

But her overeating did not stop. It was as if her phobia was set on fire due to the incidents on the cruise.

After nearly a year she had gained to 495 pounds.

One day we received an e-mail from Audrey. She was going to be engaged with an American guy.

That e-mail sort of solved the last problems between Marla and me. Marla became more relaxed and her overeating slowed down.

We got married half a year later. The day before our wedding we went to see a basketball game. Now our circle was closed.

But I could never forget Audrey!

***


----------



## NORSEBELL (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry for the small letters.
Could someone at Dimensions edit it?

Norseman


----------



## mdy73 (Aug 29, 2011)

Very Nice New Story!!! Thank You For The Great Effort...


----------



## Britt Reid (Aug 29, 2011)

Edited as requested


----------



## Viking72 (Nov 13, 2012)

Good story! Please write more.


----------

